# where and what



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

hey guys is bob sikes a good spot? i want to go there this weekend but dont wanna waist my time. if not where and what kind of rig are you using. thanks


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Throw out some cut mullet on a Carolina rig you'll have a good shot at some bull reds. 

half way up or as far as the very end of the bridge is where I normally go and have a great success rate but you could probably snag one anywhere really.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

^ what he said is good advice, black and red drum cruise through, you dont have to use mullet, mullet, pinfish or pigfish(you can catch both of those with small hooks and small pieces of shrimp all along the pier) croaker, blue crab, clams, all of those are great bait, sometimes ones better than the other, sometimes non will get bit. i like pinfish and blue crab (if you have a crab trap you can get plenty of crabs with that, if you dont have a trap and cant get ahold of some crabs, resort to pinfish, as i said they are easy to catch, theyre the bait stealers that steal your shrimp)

theres also sheepshead, not always wanting to bite, but i like #2 or #4 circle hooks and either live or fresh dead shrimp, fiddler crabs, hermit crabs, sandfleas and small pieces of fresh clam or oyster for bait, they hang around the pilings, ive on a few rare lucky occasions had them sort of schooling out from the pilings in an open area and everything i threw theyd at least check out, fiddlers and shrimp were candy. usually though i honestly see more of them than i catch or even have bite.

ive heard some reports of small to barely keeper spanish already showing up, still might be kind of early to really have much luck with that but alot of my buddies said it was too early to catch pompano in the surf and ive had three days catching at least two keepers in the last week and a half so obviously luck plays in too

id say try it out, worst case scenario if its slow or dead just pack up and try a couple other spots, there the octagon pier across the road from sikes on the GB side, theres the little T pier at the foot of the old GB side of the 3 mile, theres the pensacola bay bridge/pier on the pensacola side of 3mb, theres a couple of really close examples.


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

captainblack said:


> ^ what he said is good advice, black and red drum cruise through, you dont have to use mullet, mullet, pinfish or pigfish(you can catch both of those with small hooks and small pieces of shrimp all along the pier) croaker, blue crab, clams, all of those are great bait, sometimes ones better than the other, sometimes non will get bit. i like pinfish and blue crab (if you have a crab trap you can get plenty of crabs with that, if you dont have a trap and cant get ahold of some crabs, resort to pinfish, as i said they are easy to catch, theyre the bait stealers that steal your shrimp)
> 
> theres also sheepshead, not always wanting to bite, but i like #2 or #4 circle hooks and either live or fresh dead shrimp, fiddler crabs, hermit crabs, sandfleas and small pieces of fresh clam or oyster for bait, they hang around the pilings, ive on a few rare lucky occasions had them sort of schooling out from the pilings in an open area and everything i threw theyd at least check out, fiddlers and shrimp were candy. usually though i honestly see more of them than i catch or even have bite.
> 
> ...


Thanks man i really appreciate it.


----------

